# Schwinn b6 frame



## axsepul (Feb 23, 2012)

I pretty much know what's a dx frame, straight bar and cantilever but what is a B6 frame


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2012)

*B6 Frame*

Is a Cantilever


----------



## axsepul (Feb 23, 2012)

Any particular details which makes it a b6


----------



## axsepul (Feb 23, 2012)

According to this page http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnA_Models.aspx  B-6 were made from 49-51. Any special details to ID it as a b6


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Original Paint.....*

its the same frame as the Phantom


----------



## axsepul (Feb 24, 2012)

Got an answer on rat rod bikes from 



			
				B607 said:
			
		

> A B6 frame is a standard cantilever balloon frame.  The only thing I can think of that would be different is a B6 frame will have a little tab welded inside the head tube to accomodate the slot in the lower cup used on locking spring forks.  Many lesser models didn't have the tab, especially after about '53.  Gary


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 24, 2012)

There is more to it than that...Cantilever Autocycles were sold 46-48 I think and today they are commonly referred to as B6s with the prewar models keeping the Autocycle designation. And the locking tab would assume that you could not by a B6 without a locking fork or springer but we all know what happens when you assume anything with Schwinn...so paint is about the only way to truly designate an original B6...but any of the wide fender balloon frames can be made into a B6 for repaints...


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 24, 2012)

"B-6" is shorthand for Deluxe Autocycle, which in the post-war era was an equipped cantilever frame Schwinn produced 1946 - 1952. The B-6 designation was also used on the 1953 Streamliner, which was equipped just the same as the previous B-6s.  The Autocycle came stock with a rigid fork with truss rods, but is shown in most Schwinn promotional material "fully equipped" with optional springer and drum brake hubs.

The B-6 came with the Phantom style "spears" paint scheme.  This paint scheme was also shared by the Deluxe Autocycle Unequipped (B-507 or B-4, depending on year) 1946 through 1952.

I'm putting together a book that catalogs and explains all of Schwinn's different Heavyweight models from 1946 - 1964.  Not just a random assortment of clippings, but a real reference guide with date ranges, equipment (optional and stock), pages from original and hard-to-find catalogs, and tech info.  Will also include info on the BF Goodrich badged Heavyweight Schwinns.  This book will be like getting 15+ years worth of experience and knowledge poured into your head.  With any luck I'll have this book available at the end of March 2012, and I'll have this book posted on my site when it's ready to ship.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## axsepul (Feb 24, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> "B-6" is shorthand for Deluxe Autocycle, which in the post-war era was an equipped cantilever frame Schwinn produced 1946 - 1952. The B-6 designation was also used on the 1953 Streamliner, which was equipped just the same as the previous B-6s.  The Autocycle came stock with a rigid fork with truss rods, but is shown in most Schwinn promotional material "fully equipped" with optional springer and drum brake hubs.
> 
> The B-6 came with the Phantom style "spears" paint scheme.  This paint scheme was also shared by the Deluxe Autocycle Unequipped (B-507 or B-4, depending on year) 1946 through 1952.
> 
> ...




Let me know when that book is ready


----------

